# Hay from the Bay



## avn (Mar 25, 2016)

Hey! I live in the bay area and I just got a l2 ghost nymph that I am really excited about!

Just wanted to say hello and thank you for making such a great forum! I have learned so much from reading all of the threads!


----------



## Tonypace2009 (Mar 25, 2016)

welcome good choice ghost are awesome.


----------



## BringontheBugs (Mar 25, 2016)

Welcome!   I started out with a couple ghosts as well.


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello and welcome to the forum






Ghosts are a great looking exotic, and are easy to care for, so they are a favorite of many keepers - myself included.


----------



## Rick (Mar 26, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## MantisGalore (Mar 26, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 27, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Hisserdude (Mar 29, 2016)

Welcome, I hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## CutieCrawlersArt (Mar 29, 2016)

Welcome to the forums! Ghosts are super sweet to start with!


----------



## lemm (Mar 30, 2016)

Welcome. Ghosts are great. Love green female ghosts. For some uknown never ever discussed reason on any post anywhere I cannot seem to find an adult male green ghost.


----------



## Starving Always (Mar 31, 2016)

welcomeee


----------

